# "Fireproof" - The Movie!



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 15, 2008)

Just wanted to share!

http://www.fireproofthemovie.com/


----------



## Mz.Shug (Sep 16, 2008)

I'd never heard of this movie until now.Can't wait to go see it.


----------



## momi (Sep 16, 2008)

I cant see from work - when does it come out???

I remember the previews...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 16, 2008)

momi said:


> I cant see from work - when does it come out???
> 
> I remember the previews...


 
It will be out on September 26th in theaters.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 16, 2008)

Here's a synopsis of the movie:

Lt. Caleb Holt lives by the old firefighter's adage: Never leave your partner behind. Inside burning buildings, it's his natural instinct. In the cooling embers of his marriage, it's another story.

After a decade of marriage, Caleb and Katherine Holt have drifted so far apart that they are ready to move on without each other. Yet as they prepare to enter divorce proceedings, Caleb's dad asks his son to try an experiment: The Love Dare.

While hoping The Love Dare has nothing to do with his parents' newfound faith, Caleb commits to the challenge. But can he attempt to love his wife while avoiding God's love for him? Will he be able to demonstrate love over and over again to a person that's no longer receptive to his love? Or is this just another marriage destined to go up in smoke?


I really felt the following post by a poster on a website regarding this movie and it touched my heart.



> I recently had the worst year of my marraige and thought that it was over for my wife and me. I let pride and anger rule over me even though I called myself a christian. I thought I could control my wife and force her to love me and almost lost her on the way. I watched Facing the Giants and saw that with God all things are possible.
> 
> I surrounded myself with Godly music and started getting back into the Word. I started praying on my knees. Things were getting better but still not the best. Then I saw Flywheel and saw that I should dedicate everything to the Lord for His will. I dedicated my marraige to Him. Honor my wife for His honor. Things are better and getting better everyday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Precious_1 (Sep 24, 2008)

I cant wait to see this I saw the previews at the movies.


----------



## momi (Sep 25, 2008)

Anyone planning on seeing this tomorrow?  We are having church tmw night - so I plan to make some time to check it out on Saturday...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 25, 2008)

momi said:


> Anyone planning on seeing this tomorrow? We are having church tmw night - so I plan to make some time to check it out on Saturday...


 
I'm going to try and make it on Saturday too.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Sep 25, 2008)

I am thinking about checking this out as well. Thanks for the info. Q


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 25, 2008)

***Que*** said:


> I am thinking about checking this out as well. Thanks for the info. Q


 
You are welcome, Que.  When you do, please let us know!


----------



## klb120475 (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanx for sharing! Daryce and I are gonna go see it next Wednesday!


----------



## mango387 (Sep 26, 2008)

I am not married, but would I be out of order to suggest this movie to a Christian friend who is really struggling in her marriage?  I want them to make it.


----------



## planodiva (Sep 26, 2008)

Just your continued support my be a good idea.  Even though you are not married, It may be good for you to go or take your girlfriend and you both go.  Just my suggestion


----------



## springbreeze (Sep 28, 2008)

thanks N&W ....this is a movie i would like to see.........


----------



## momi (Sep 28, 2008)

Just returned from the theatre.  This move was sooo good.   My husband was embarassed and kept telling me to shush!  I had on a scarf and I kept waving it around in the air like I was shouting!

This is a must see for singles and married alike - we need to support movies like this so that more theaters will carry them.  It was so nice to see a movie where I did not feel like I needed a bath when I left the theatre.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 29, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> Thanx for sharing! Daryce and I are gonna go see it next Wednesday!


 
Hey baby sis.....I'm glad you both are going to see it.  I didn't get a chance to yet (so much happened over the weekend) but I will try for next weekend.

Luv you!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 29, 2008)

springbreeze said:


> thanks N&W ....this is a movie i would like to see.........


 
Hi Springbreeze!  You are welcome...when you go see it, come back and let us know how it went!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 29, 2008)

momi said:


> Just returned from the theatre. This move was sooo good. My husband was embarassed and kept telling me to shush! I had on a scarf and I kept waving it around in the air like I was shouting!
> 
> This is a must see for singles and married alike - we need to support movies like this so that more theaters will carry them. It was so nice to see a movie where
> 
> I'm so happy that you went to see the movie, momi!  Wow, I can't wait to go see it now.  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Puddles (Sep 29, 2008)

momi said:


> Just returned from the theatre. This move was sooo good. My husband was embarassed and kept telling me to shush! *I had on a scarf and I kept waving it around in the air like I was shouting!*
> 
> .


 
That's the kind of smiley we need around here. 

I'm definitely going to go see this. It was #4 on the Movie top 5.


----------



## planodiva (Sep 29, 2008)

momi said:


> Just returned from the theatre.  This move was sooo good.   My husband was embarassed and kept telling me to shush!  I had on a scarf and I kept waving it around in the air like I was shouting!
> 
> This is a must see for singles and married alike - we need to support movies like this so that more theaters will carry them.  It was so nice to see a movie where I did not feel like I needed a bath when I left the theatre.




I just know your scarf waving in the air was too funny.  Glad you liked it.  I really want to see it too


----------



## discobiscuits (Sep 30, 2008)

Puddles said:


> *That's the kind of smiley we need around here. *
> 
> I'm definitely going to go see this. It was #4 on the Movie top 5.





momi said:


> Just returned from the theatre.  This move was sooo good.   My husband was embarassed and kept telling me to shush!  *I had on a scarf and I kept waving it around in the air like I was shouting!*
> 
> This is a must see for singles and married alike - we need to support movies like this so that more theaters will carry them.  It was so nice to see a movie where I did not feel like I needed a bath when I left the theatre.



*here ya go:













the link for the smiley: http://www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/happy/happy0005.gif
*


----------



## momi (Sep 30, 2008)

h.e.a.d.s.t.r.o.n.g. said:


> *here ya go:*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 

Love that smiley!!!


----------



## momi (Sep 30, 2008)

What if???

What if Christians only spent their money on things that lined up with God's will and direction for our lives?

What if we only bought tickets for movies that did not have profanity in them and ridiculously unnecessary sex scenes?

What if we only purchased music that lifted up women and not put them down.

What if we only participated in things that we lovely and edifying?

What if we taught our children scripture and turned the tv???

What if we taught our daughters by word and example what a Godly woman acts and looks like?

What if??? 

We could change this world.

That is all.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 30, 2008)

h.e.a.d.s.t.r.o.n.g. said:


> *here ya go:*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 
You went and found that smiley....you are amazing


----------



## foxxymami (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for this announcement N&W!

Was this previewed on televeision??  I'm almost afraid to say that it wasn't!

Well I just read the yahoo reviews and I'm so excited!  Me and SO are going to go see this TONIGHT!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 30, 2008)

foxxymami said:


> Thanks for this announcement N&W!
> 
> Was this previewed on televeision?? I'm almost afraid to say that it wasn't!
> 
> Well I just read the yahoo reviews and I'm so excited! Me and SO are going to go see this TONIGHT!


 
Ooohhhh, I'm so excited...let us know!!!


----------



## Puddles (Oct 1, 2008)

h.e.a.d.s.t.r.o.n.g. said:


> *here ya go:*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 
You Go Girl


----------



## A.Marie (Oct 1, 2008)

I have heard great things about it and want to see it soon.


----------



## foxxymami (Oct 9, 2008)

Did anyone see it yet!

Me and SO saw it tonight and it was good; even SO was like yeah that movie was real cool!  I had tears in my eyes by the end.  It really moved me, and I think its a good movie about commitment, forgiveness, faithfulness, and trust in God among other things.  Go see it, you'll like it


----------



## Angelicus (Oct 9, 2008)

After watching 5 minutes of this movie at church, I just couldn't go see the movie. The movie has an awesome plot but I rather watch the book. I love Kirk Cameron but I can't stand to watch a movie with bad actors... no matter the subject. Does this movie have a book? If so, please IM me and let me know. Thanks


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 9, 2008)

foxxymami said:


> Did anyone see it yet!
> 
> Me and SO saw it tonight and it was good; even SO was like yeah that movie was real cool! I had tears in my eyes by the end. It really moved me, and I think its a good movie about commitment, forgiveness, faithfulness, and trust in God among other things. Go see it, you'll like it


 
I have not gone to see it yet.  I'm going to have to take the time and go...maybe Monday since I'm off for Columbus Day.

I'm glad that you saw the movie and you and your dh liked it alot.

Blessings!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 9, 2008)

anky said:


> After watching 5 minutes of this movie at church, I just couldn't go see the movie. The movie has an awesome plot but I rather watch the book. I love Kirk Cameron but I can't stand to watch a movie with bad actors... no matter the subject. Does this movie have a book? If so, please IM me and let me know. Thanks


 
ETA: Here is the info for the book, Anky:




> _Fireproof Novel
> 
> Available at Bookstores Everywhere September 2, 2008
> 
> At work, Capt. Caleb Holt lives by the firefighter's adage: Never leave your partner behind. But he follows his own rules at home. After seven years, he and his wife have drifted so far apart that Catherine wishes she had never married. As divorce looms, Caleb's father challenges him to commit to a 40-day experiment he calls "The Love Dare." Caleb isn't sure it's worth the effort, but agrees. In frustration he finally asks his father, "How am I supposed to show love to somebody who constantly rejects me?" When his father explains that this is the love God shows to us, Caleb makes a life-changing commitment. And--with God's help--begins to understand what it means to truly love his wife. But is it too late to fireproof his marriage? His job is to rescue others. Now Caleb Holt is ready to face his toughest job ever . . . rescuing his wife's heart. _


I'm with you...I don't usually like these types of movies because of the acting, but because its based on Christian values of marriage, I will go and look past the acting...that's just me though


Blessings!


----------



## foxxymami (Oct 9, 2008)

anky said:


> After watching 5 minutes of this movie at church, I just couldn't go see the movie. The movie has an awesome plot but I rather watch the book. I love Kirk Cameron but I can't stand to watch a movie with bad actors... no matter the subject. Does this movie have a book? If so, please IM me and let me know. Thanks




Im not gonna lie, the acting coulda been better, but there were actually lots of scenes that were genuinely funny and had the audience cracking up.  And trust me, I'm a movie buff so I can't stand bad acting either.  My SO kept saying, "why we gotta see this....it's gonna be on tv on TBN next week anyway"    But, after the movie he couldnt deny it was worth it.



Nice & Wavy said:


> I have not gone to see it yet.  I'm going to have to take the time and go...maybe Monday since I'm off for Columbus Day.
> 
> I'm glad that you saw the movie and you and your dh liked it alot.
> 
> Blessings!



He's not my dh yet   but prayerfully he will be one day.  we're just getting prepared and laying the ground work 

Blessings to you too!!


----------



## star (Oct 9, 2008)

Going to see this, this weekend. Cannot wait.


----------



## momi (Oct 10, 2008)

The acting could have been better, but keep in mind this movie was produced and sponsored by a small church in Georgia with a very limited budget.

We have to show the box office and movie industry that we will support movies with positive images and story lines or they will feel justified in continuing to give us junk.  So even if you cannot bear the acting, buy a few tickets at the box office and keep it moving, but we have to show our support for positive films.


----------



## Supergirl (Nov 29, 2008)

Just saw this tonight--we loved it! Hubby is still talking about it and calling his buddies to tell them to go with their wives. He's cute.


----------



## Chrissy811 (Nov 30, 2008)

We saw it last week, girl I was cheesing all week thinking about it. I was really moved by it.  The sad thing is everytime I told someone I saw it they were like what is that??


----------



## Renovating (Nov 30, 2008)

Supergirl said:


> Just saw this tonight--we loved it! Hubby is still talking about it and calling his buddies to tell them to go with their wives. He's cute.


 

I've never seen an advertisement for it. Please provide the name of  the Dallas area theater where it is showing. It sounds interesting. Thanks.


----------



## Supergirl (Nov 30, 2008)

authenticitymanifesting said:


> I've never seen an advertisement for it. Please provide the name of  the Dallas area theater where it is showing. It sounds interesting. Thanks.



We went to the AMC 30 in Mesquite. It's off LBJ. I didn't see it advertised either. My hubby brought it up Friday night, and that's how I heard about it. Someone at church told him about it.


----------



## star (Nov 30, 2008)

I loved it.


----------



## growthbyforce (Dec 3, 2008)

It was an interesting movie. Not a hollywood blockbuster, but it got some very good points across. I would not see it again, but it was not a waste of time.


----------



## nik4jesus (Dec 5, 2008)

My husband and I went to see this movie back in september and he said it was the best movie he ever saw. As I sat there getting madder and madder because I felt I was watching some of my own dirt on the screen-lol. He just kept talking about how good the movie was..obviously it hit home with both of us. Honestly he hasnt been the same since. Of course I plan to buy it for him when it comes out in 1/27/09! LOL


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Here's a synopsis of the movie:
> 
> Lt. Caleb Holt lives by the old firefighter's adage: Never leave your partner behind. Inside burning buildings, it's his natural instinct. In the cooling embers of his marriage, it's another story.
> 
> ...


 



> I recently had the worst year of my marraige and thought that it was over for my wife and me. I let pride and anger rule over me even though I called myself a christian. I thought I could control my wife and force her to love me and almost lost her on the way. I watched Facing the Giants and saw that with God all things are possible.
> 
> I surrounded myself with Godly music and started getting back into the Word. I started praying on my knees. Things were getting better but still not the best. Then I saw Flywheel and saw that I should dedicate everything to the Lord for His will. I dedicated my marraige to Him. Honor my wife for His honor. Things are better and getting better everyday.
> 
> ...



This entire post, has literally brought me to tears of overwhelming love, for Marriage. 

Thank you sis, you ALWAYS know what to share and with such powerful meaning and annointing.  

Love you much


----------



## mzmissyred (Feb 11, 2009)

I loved this movie.  I hope more people rent this or even buy it!!!  Great message.


----------



## preciouzone (Feb 11, 2009)

I saw the movie a couple of weeks ago and I also loved it. I looked
passed the "acting" in order to grasp the message behind it all. 

I will definitely be purchasing the dvd!

~ Preciouzone ~


----------



## andrea (Feb 22, 2009)

I rented this movie last night.. It was not what I expected, I also had no idea that it was released in the theatre. I really, really, enjoyed watch it.. It of course hit home on certain points.. Geez.. If I would have saw this ages ago.. I might be in a different situation with an old so.. Naa, I think God has me right where he wants be but It was very eye opening... It was a reminder of what should be known.

My current and hopefully my last SO watched it. He was very touched also.. Good Movie.


----------



## PaperClip (Feb 22, 2009)

I watched this movie at home on DVD a few weeks ago and WOW... what an eyeopener about the realities of marriage and the sacrifices it takes to maintain a healthy, holy, happy marriage and the struggles of being in a difficult marriage. When I watched it, I gave my full attention to it and it was so enriching in terms of each individual's role and behavior in the marital relationship. Basically, it illumunated to me about the work I need to do to be ready for marriage.

I checked out the book "The Love Dare" from the library and I'm going to read it and allow the lessons to remind me of the selflessness and sacrifice and commitment that marriage takes. 

The movie should make people think very soberly about marriage. 

I plan to get the DVD as well.


----------



## divya (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow this movie must really be great. My mother keeps telling me that FH and I _must_ watch it. Guess so...


----------



## *Michelle* (May 9, 2009)

Glad to hear so many liked it! We haven't seen it yet (mainly because we are on opposite coasts til next month) but we are planning to. We want to do the study also. My sister and her dh are doing it and are enjoying it.

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 10, 2009)

Thank you ladies for sharing.

Marriage is a ministry...this is why satan is trying to destroy it by cheapening it with unnecessary excuses as to why it should be "universally accepting." (ya'll know what I mean)

But, he has NO POWER...he is a DEFEATED FOE and will not be VICTORIOUS...his knee will BOW and he will CONFESS that JESUS IS LORD OVER ALL THINGS!!!!

Hallelujah...glory to the Lord Most High!!!!


----------



## Ms_Twana (May 10, 2009)

Angelicus said:


> After watching 5 minutes of this movie at church, I just couldn't go see the movie. The movie has an awesome plot but I rather watch the book. I love Kirk Cameron but I can't stand to watch a movie with bad actors... no matter the subject. Does this movie have a book? If so, please IM me and let me know. Thanks


 


preciouzone said:


> I saw the movie a couple of weeks ago and I also loved it. I looked
> passed the "acting" in order to grasp the message behind it all.
> 
> I will definitely be purchasing the dvd!
> ...


 
Wow. It's amazing that this was bumped today. I just finished watching it. My DH fell asleep.  And I'm not gonna lie, I could barely take the acting. But once I saw what the message was, it was like Oscar winning actors were in it. I found out about it because a friend of mines said her aunt told her that all married couples needed to watch it. I had seen previews before. But I had NO idea what it was about. So, once I saw the story line, I was into it.


----------



## Lucie (Dec 30, 2010)

Maybe my standards aren't high enough when it comes to acting but I loved it. I do my best to support Christian actors. The message was phenomenal. I saw it on YouTube last week and am about to watch it again. I bawled during this movie and some scenes just broke my heart, especially when I knew Caleb put his all in trying to show his wife how he felt. 

Also, I've seen Facing the Giants and Flywheel and it is so wonderful to watch a movie in its ENTIRETY with no cursing, great storyline, no nudity and nothing inappropriate that I could not watch in front of my father or young child. I pray that God continues to provide funding for movies like these. 

ETA: Here's a link on YouTube. It has 12 parts.

YouTube - Fireproof - [1/12]


----------



## Prudent1 (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeah Lucie!! I was thinking of you and your DH and hoping you'd had a chance to see this. Yes, you can tell it was not a multimillion dollar movie but as others have said, it's the plot that matters the most. It makes you think. That's what I liked best about _Not Easily__ Broken_ too- the concepts that make up the plot are true.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 31, 2010)

Lucie said:


> Maybe my standards aren't high enough when it comes to acting but I loved it. I do my best to support Christian actors. The message was phenomenal. I saw it on YouTube last week and am about to watch it again. I bawled during this movie and some scenes just broke my heart, especially when I knew Caleb put his all in trying to show his wife how he felt.
> 
> Also, I've seen Facing the Giants and Flywheel and it is so wonderful to watch a movie in its ENTIRETY with no cursing, great storyline, no nudity and nothing inappropriate that I could not watch in front of my father or young child. I pray that God continues to provide funding for movies like these.
> 
> ...



I love this movie.  It is so tender.   One of most touching parts is when Kirk Cameron's character [the husband] resigns himself to wait on God.   And then the song.....

_"While I'm waiting."  _ 

YouTube - While I'm Waiting by John Waller {Fireproof music video with lyrics}

   

I love this movie and this song.   It truly breaks me down into humility and a true appreciation for God and trusting Him to do what He said He'd do.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 31, 2010)

Prudent1 said:


> Yeah Lucie!! I was thinking of you and your DH and hoping you'd had a chance to see this. Yes, you can tell it was not a multimillion dollar movie but as others have said, it's the plot that matters the most. It makes you think. That's what I liked best about _Not Easily__ Broken_ too- the concepts that make up the plot are true.



   Prudent1 ... God takes the simple things [non-million dollar movies] the humble, and confounds [outdoes] the wise [the world].  

And I'll tell you, this just goes to prove that the world is wasting a whole lot of time and money to say absolutely nothing, and God's children say it all spending less.


----------



## lp318lp (Jan 1, 2011)

I love this movie!!!  My husband and I both watched it, and BOTH CRIED!!  Great movie, a must see!!!!  (Wow!  How many exclamation points am I gonna use?! <-- point taken.)

me~


----------



## gn1g (Apr 28, 2011)

Good movie


----------



## DaiseeDay (May 7, 2011)

This movie is awesome - I cried too. I'm probably gonna make my future husband watch it with me lol


----------



## Laela (May 9, 2011)

N&W, 

Touche'..this thread is up almost 3 years and counting..I've not yet seen this movie. I'm moved to go get a copy from somewhere..  Be back!




Nice & Wavy said:


> Just wanted to share!
> 
> http://www.fireproofthemovie.com/







Amein!! 


momi said:


> What if???
> 
> What if Christians only spent their money on things that lined up with God's will and direction for our lives?
> 
> ...


----------



## hair_rehab (May 10, 2011)

It took a while before I watched it because everyone I know always suggested that couples watch it together and I'm single. But I saw it on Youtube a few months ago and the message is powerful for everyone. It really shows that marriages should reflect the relationship between mankind and Christ. The divorce rate would go down dramatically...


----------



## Mami_Chula416 (Jul 1, 2011)

love the movie :luv2:


----------



## BeautyPoint (Jul 1, 2011)

I just watched this movie the other day on recommendation of a friend. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Laela (Aug 30, 2011)

Their new movie, "Courageous" looks interesting as well.

http://www.courageousthemovie.com/






Nice & Wavy said:


> Just wanted to share!
> 
> http://www.fireproofthemovie.com/


----------



## Farida (Aug 30, 2011)

The movie had a great message and so much potential but the acting was AWFUL. Just terrible.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Aug 31, 2011)

The message of this movie was tremendous ...I heard the the testimonies of how it came to be how God just sent people who worked in film, and sent monies and made opportunities for this movie to be... 

I enjoyed it and recommend it all the time...


----------

